# Bmw Navigation System Computer



## nompbsd (Dec 6, 2007)

anyone Know Where I Can Purchase A Bmw Mkiv (4) Navi System Form W/ The Cd? Any Websites?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

nompbsd said:


> ...Where I Can Purchase A Bmw Mkiv (4) Navi System Form W/ The Cd?


If you are asking where you can buy an MKIV drive and/or the DVD:

You can buy an MKIV here: BimmerNav.com

It takes a DVD (not a CD) and you can buy them here: NavTeq.com


----------



## Fozzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Along this vein... can anyone tell me if you can get an Australian MAP CD for a MKIV 

I have a 2004 X5 which I bought and own in the UK... We are migrating to Australia and I would like to take the X5 with me....

I have upgraded the OS to V30... but really would like to know how to go about gettting a map DVD for Australia... it seems Navteq at first glance dont sell them even though they have created the Australian map database


----------

